# Fish Photography C&C



## dexterlitonjua (Feb 10, 2011)

I've been doing fish photography for almost 4 years and i would like to share
my favorite fish to shoot.. the betta fish 
C&C's are welcome


----------



## fokker (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice shots. Last one looks like a woman salsa dancing...


----------



## dexterlitonjua (Feb 11, 2011)

fokker said:


> Nice shots. Last one looks like a woman salsa dancing...



thanks! this is a red male halfmoon plakat/plakad(thai for short fin)


----------



## dexterlitonjua (Feb 11, 2011)

here is a male thai fighter plakad/plakat


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 11, 2011)

good shots


----------



## dexterlitonjua (Feb 11, 2011)

wlbphoto said:


> good shots



thanks!


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 11, 2011)

I think you've done well. I've seen worse images in a broad spectrum of books that I have, based on freshwater aquarium fish. I was really big into aqua-scape at one time.

I think the first one is an exceptional image.

Correction: The first two that are stitched.


----------



## laurabnt (Feb 11, 2011)

I love the shots. Hope to see more.


----------



## JbleezyJ (Feb 11, 2011)

I think I want to buy a pet fish now so I can take some cool macro shots of it. nice shots! Do you just shoot through the tank?


----------



## e.rose (Feb 11, 2011)

Those are super sweet!  :thumbup:


----------



## Samerr9 (Feb 11, 2011)

I really like all of them  i think 1 and 2 have great composition but are little dark and for 1 u can do some cleaning for the background if u like


----------



## Davor (Feb 11, 2011)

^ i agree they are a little dark but never the less they are great photos, and are very sharp and vivid. Great work!


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Feb 11, 2011)

cool:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dexterlitonjua (Feb 11, 2011)

JbleezyJ said:


> I think I want to buy a pet fish now so I can take some cool macro shots of it. nice shots! Do you just shoot through the tank?



yes, i shot them through the glass and i shot it in the dark. i used a 300watts monolight with snoot as light source thanks!


----------



## dexterlitonjua (Feb 11, 2011)

Samerr9 said:


> I really like all of them  i think 1 and 2 have great composition but are little dark and for 1 u can do some cleaning for the background if u like



1 and 2 was as it is when i took the image, it was used for a pet catalog and the 3rd one, i clean because i used it as part of my fish exhibit back in the Philippines, thanks for the comment!


----------



## dexterlitonjua (Feb 11, 2011)

LightSpeed said:


> I think you've done well. I've seen worse images in a broad spectrum of books that I have, based on freshwater aquarium fish. I was really big into aqua-scape at one time.
> 
> I think the first one is an exceptional image.
> 
> Correction: The first two that are stitched.



thank you!


----------



## dexterlitonjua (Feb 11, 2011)

here is a on sight shoot for Asian Betta Alliance(No.1 Betta Enthusiast Club in the Philippines)

Red Halfmoon betta






Marble Grizzled Halfmoon Plakat/Plakad Betta


----------



## dexterlitonjua (Feb 11, 2011)

A black Halfmoon Plakat betta


----------



## dexterlitonjua (Feb 11, 2011)

A black melano Halfmoon plakat betta





Blue Halfmoon plakat betta





Blue Halfmoon longfinned betta


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 11, 2011)

where I grew up, i used fight these fish lol. I know for sure the 2nd beta will win vs the rest of the betas. It has the largest head.


----------



## dexterlitonjua (Feb 11, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> where I grew up, i used fight these fish lol. I know for sure the 2nd beta will win vs the rest of the betas. It has the largest head.



yup, this is actually a fighter betta. they fight them at tall jars and the betting will go up to a 1000 usd for the winning fish


----------



## inaka (Feb 11, 2011)

dexterlitonjua, I really really love the first three pics you posted.

One possible improvement on them would be to clone out the spots from the glass so that it each fish has a truly black seamless background. Other than that, I can't think of anything to recommend as they are already beautiful shots. Well done!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 11, 2011)

Where can i find a stud?  The betas i see at pet stores look like bunch of whimps.  I want ones with huge head and tiny body and tails like a pit bull.


----------



## dexterlitonjua (Feb 11, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Where can i find a stud?  The betas i see at pet stores look like bunch of whimps.  I want ones with huge head and tiny body and tails like a pit bull.



here in Cali, they have it at Petco. They sells for 7-14 usd  but if you really want a great fighter, you just have to import.. check  Aquabid.com that's where i use to go to look for great finds


----------



## Ginu (Feb 11, 2011)

Great shots, I'm really liking those. I will play some more with my boring fish tank and take some macro-shots.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marinelover (Mar 7, 2011)

nice photos... i'm using my camera this weekend for some photo shoot... try to get looking picture though.




_____________
aquarium lights
filter aquarium


----------

